
Here We Go Again: 127M Accounts Stolen from 8 More Websites - axiomdata316
https://www.howtogeek.com/fyi/here-we-go-again-127-accounts-stolen-from-8-more-websites/
======
SCAQTony
The Equifax breech data was never sold. IMO, this leads me to believe that it
was a state-sponsored theft. A great way to sort out who works for US state
agencies, where they live, how in debt they have, and the fun things they can
do with their SSN. [https://gizmodo.com/report-stolen-equifax-data-hasnt-been-
so...](https://gizmodo.com/report-stolen-equifax-data-hasnt-been-sold-online-
rai-1832609602)

These attacks seem credit card-centric. I am one of them.

